# GPU-Z Help!



## yoh012 (Jun 12, 2013)

im newbie here but i'll just ask some questions that are bothering me.
i have nvidia geforce fx 5200 256mb

GPU-Z says

bios (Unknown)
shaders (Unified)
memory size (0mb)

would any one please explain to me about this?


----------



## Maban (Jun 12, 2013)

You could start by updating your video driver. http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2013)

GeForce FX are kinda unsupported because they are just too old. GeForce 6 are the first cards that GPU-Z is really tested on.


----------



## yoh012 (Jun 12, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> GeForce FX are kinda unsupported because they are just too old. GeForce 6 are the first cards that GPU-Z is really tested on.



i see by the way thank you very much for the info


----------



## yoh012 (Jun 12, 2013)

Maban said:


> You could start by updating your video driver. http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html



sir i tried to intall that driver but i have an error everytime i update the driver.

this is the error i usually get:
"*The Nvidia setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit.*"

now the current driver i have is 91.31


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 12, 2013)

This is just an observation... however, *I wonder if that card is a 5200 FX*, as it shows (in the screen shot you posted: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51366&d=1371014345) as a NV18 which was in the 4XXX series.
The 5200 series card was the NV34, IIRC.  Now, I could be wrong, but that may be why the latest driver you can use(stock - without modifying) is the 9X.XX drivers, as the 175.XX driver does not support the 4XXX series.

Like I said, "Just an Observation".

EDIT: @OP> Here is some reference on the chipsets/gpu: GPU Review


----------



## yoh012 (Jun 13, 2013)

95Viper said:


> This is just an observation... however, *I wonder if that card is a 5200 FX*, as it shows (in the screen shot you posted: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51366&d=1371014345) as a NV18 which was in the 4XXX series.
> The 5200 series card was the NV34, IIRC.  Now, I could be wrong, but that may be why the latest driver you can use(stock - without modifying) is the 9X.XX drivers, as the 175.XX driver does not support the 4XXX series.
> 
> Like I said, "Just an Observation".
> ...



i have also observed that what could be the solution to my problem?


----------



## Naki (Jun 14, 2013)

yoh012 said:


> sir i tried to intall that driver but i have an error everytime i update the driver.
> 
> this is the error i usually get:
> "*The Nvidia setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit.*"
> ...


What exact OS are you using?


----------



## yoh012 (Jun 15, 2013)

Naki said:


> What exact OS are you using?



windows xp sp3


----------



## morningtwlight (Jun 15, 2013)

*gpuz not showing correct values*

its moved to new thread


----------

